
Facebook to Integrate WhatsApp, Instagram and Messenger - brewdad
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-47001460
======
Maimedpuppet
I would have faith in the survival of facebook if whatsapp and Instagram stay
with their own brands, but this move seems suicidal in sullying them with the
Facebook name.

------
fratlas
I don't know about others, but I would rather Instagram stay separate to
facebook. I know it's only messaging, but it's a step in that direction.

------
benguild
This reminds me of when AIM/ICQ merged. Now they’re both gone, right?

~~~
NeedMoreTea
AOL sold off ICQ about a decade ago. To mail.ru. I think they're still going.
Fairly sure AIM is as dead as MSN.

~~~
simonh
When I first started going to Chine, after marrying my wife in 2002, everyone
there that had a computer used MSN Messenger.

